# Blackberry Curve 8500 series is not a happy SMF surfer



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 26, 2010)

1) I can't view threads started in, or view the following forums/sub forums:

SMF Events Planning Committee Forum;

Announcements Forum and all sub-forums;

General Discussion Forum.

Could this be an incompatibility issue with Blackberry, or could it be my wireless provider?

I was running Firefox, then I switched to IE, then Blackberry...same story with all three browsers.

2) Also, I can start a new thread (only in the limited forums I can view), but I cannot *reply* to *any* thread with my Blackberry.

Could these be incompatibility issue with the Blackberry, or somehow, with my wireless provider?

Note: I was running Firefox, and when I noticed things were missing/fouled-up on the forum, I tried IE, then, Blackberry...same story with all three browsers. This has been going on for quite awhile...maybe since I got the Blackberry over a month ago.

This is not a _serious_ issue for me...just wanted to let Admin know. I have my PC at home to do most of my forum activities, so, please, take care of your high priority stuff first, OK?

Thanks

Eric


----------

